# سوائل حفر الابار



## ferro (6 أبريل 2007)

لو اراد اى عضو من الاعضاء المحترمين معرفة اى شيئ عن سوائل حفر الابار انا على اتم الاستعداد لتلبيه رغباته ولكم جزيل الشكر:15:


----------



## جيوكيميائى محمود (8 أبريل 2007)

ياريت نعرف ما هو جديد فى ابحاث سوائل الحفر ... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ferro (8 أبريل 2007)

الجديد هو استخدام مادة السلكات فى الحفر للحد من تفاعل التراكيب النشطه(Active Shale) فى اعاقة الحفر و سوف اقوم بأعداد دراسة كامله عن هذة المادة 


شكرا


----------



## جيوكيميائى محمود (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير .. اخى الكريم


----------



## eas (9 أبريل 2007)

هل لديك معلومات عن الحفر under blance 
المستخدم فيه الفوم او النتروجين 
و ماهي مميزاته 
نرجو الافادة


----------



## kemo26 (11 أبريل 2007)

الاخ ferro
السلام عليكم
انا مهندس تكرير و حابب المجال ده كتير بس للاسف معرفش كتير عن طبيعة الشغل
ارجو من حضرتك افادتنا بكيفية الاستعداد لهذا المجال و ايه هى الشركات التى تعمل فى مصر فى هذا المجال,و هل الواسطة بردة موجودة فى هذا المجال, وهل هناك دورات فى هذا المجال فى مصر,و ازاى ممكن احصل على وظيفة فى هذا المجال
و اسف جدا على الاطالة
اخوك/ كريم الهلالى 
0126390800


----------



## eas (11 أبريل 2007)

لكي تعمل في مجال سوائل الحفر drilling fluid 
هناك شركانت مثل 
powe well و ال***** الخاص بهم هو [email protected].
و هناك شركة هاليبرتون 
و هناك ايضا شركة MI
او تعمل في مجال الحفر نفسه مثل شركة الحفر المصرية او سانتافي او الصينية المصرية للحفر او شركة سينو ثروة


----------



## kemo26 (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا أخى على هذه المعلومات بس يا ريت تعرفنا ازاى نوصل لهذه الشركات و نحصل على وظيفة فيها.
و هناك سؤال أخر ما هى طبيعة مهندس mud و ازاى يدرب كويس و هل هناك اماكن للتدرييب فى مصر و الموضوع من الاخر واسطة (بعد ربنا سبحانة وتعالى)


----------



## دعيج (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يجزاك خير ,,,, لو عندك معلومات كافية ووافية عن خصائص ومواصفات سوائل الحفر للضرورة 

عندي بحث الله يوفقك ...بس ياليت يكون بالعربي


----------



## amr_oil (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
حد سمع عن كتاب ربيعه في الحفر 
ياريت اللي عنده نسخه منه او يعرف موقع عليه الكتاب يراسالني 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أل دخيل (17 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى ان تزودني بمعلومات عن سوائل الحفر وطرق التخلص منها


----------



## mojahid (29 يونيو 2007)

please give me any formation about completion fluids


----------



## أل دخيل (29 يونيو 2007)

hello ever body


----------



## أل دخيل (29 يونيو 2007)

Drilling mud:
Drilling mud, also called drilling fluid (some prefer to reserve the term "drilling fluid" for more sophisticated and well-defined "muds”), is a fluid used in operations to drill boreholes into the earth. Often used while drilling oil and natural gas wells and on exploration drilling rigs but can also be used for much simpler holes. The main classification scheme used broadly separates the mud into 3 categories based on the main component that makes up the mud:
(1) ‘Water Based Mud’ (WBM). This can be sub divided into _Dispersed_ and _Non-Dispersed_
(2) ‘Non Aqueous’ or more commonly ‘Oil Based Mud’ (OBM) this also includes synthetic oils (SBM).
(3) Gaseous or Pneumatic mud.


----------



## احمد العمودي بروم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*سائل الحفر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء ياريت احد يزودني بمعلومات عن التركيبه الخاصة ب(سائل الحفر)

ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ferro (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
مرفق احدث نظام سوانل حفر انتج عن طريق شركة MI و هذا النظام water base mud ولكنة عالى الجودة بحيث يقترب من Oil Base Mud و شكرا 
اخوكم 
ferro


----------



## moha2007 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد العروشي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*كلكم خير*

اتمنى ان تفيدكم مشاركتي قليلا 
سائل الحفر له نوعين رئيسيين هما water base mud بمعنى ان اساسه هو الماء (الماء العذب او الماء المالح ) وتختلف تركيبة هذا السائل طبقا لنوع الطبقات التي يتم حفرها
اما النوع الثاني هو oil base mud حيث اساسه الزيت اومايعرف gasoline 
ويجب الملاحظة ان النوع الثاني يكون مكلف جدا بعمليات الحفر وكيفية توفيره وله حالات معينة 
لكي يستخدم 

اما آلان اصبح من الشائع استخدام الحفر بطريقة under balance drilling فهي تكون اضمن 
بالاخص عندما يتم الحفر بطبقات حساسة للاhydrostatic pressureبمعنى ان عند أستخدام 
سائل الحفر العادي لحفر طبقات ضعيفة تحدث مشاكل كثيرة اثناء الحفر وأصعبها هي loss circulation أي ان سائل الحفر يخترق الطبقات الضعيفة ويسبب فقد لسائل الحفر 
فكان الحل ألامثل هو أستخدام الحفر بواسطة النتروجين ليكون ضغطه بسيط على الطبقات وليتم 
عملية الحفر بدون مشاكل 

اتمنى ان اكون قد قدمت ماهو مفيد


----------



## عبد العزيز نتفه (1 فبراير 2009)

دورة سائل الحفر باكامل وانوع خلطات (oil base mud) سريع جداا وشكرا


----------



## ال كنزوع (15 فبراير 2009)

*سوائل الحفر*

يتكون سائل الحفر من 1 سائل مثل الماء ويكون اما عذب او مالح 2 مواد صلبه اما فعاله او غير فعالة 3 مواد كيمياويه وهناك مواد اساسية في تحضير سائل الحفر اهمها هو مادة ال bentonite وكذلك مادة NaOH كوستك صودا لان جميع مواد سائل الحفر لا تعمل في محيط حامضي فيجب ان يكون المحيط قاعدي اي ان قيمة ال PH اكثر من 9.5 و مادة البنتونايت هي المادة الرئيسيه لعمل اللزوجة المطلوبه لرفع الفتات والسيطره على الراشح ويجب ان تكون نيبة البنتونايت كافيه وللحصول على لزوجه معقول يجب ان تكون اللزوجه هي 15CP للمتر المكعب الواحد ---- وهناك مادة اخرى مهمة هي للسيطره على راشح الطين تسمى CMC كاربوكسي مثيل السليلوز وتكون على ثلاثة انواه low viscosty ---- mudiuw v ------ hi vis , و سوف اتحدث لاحقا عن انواع سوائل الحفر وخواص سوائل الحفر ومواد سوائل الحفر ومواصفات سوائل الحفر ومشاكل سوائل الحفر وطرق علاجها وجداول مهمة عن سوائل الحفر والاجهزة المستخمة في الحقل وعن دورة سوائل الحفر وان علم سوائل الحفر علم واسشيق مع تحياتي


----------



## أبان محمد (15 فبراير 2009)

*- **سائل حفر ذي* *قاعدة مائية** Water base mud) *
*في هذا النوع يكون الماء هو الوسط الأساسي مضافا اليه مواد مختلفة مثل البوليمر (polymers) ومواد نشائية (starch) للتقليل من عمليه ترشيح الماء. وتضاف مواد أخرى لرفع اللزوجة والأس الهيدروجيني (PH) وأخرى لرفع الوزن كالبارايت ((Barite والباريوم سولفيت والكالسيوم كربونايت. ويستخدم هذا النوع عادة في حفر الصخور الرسوبية كالحجر الرملي والحجر الجيري*


----------



## أبان محمد (15 فبراير 2009)

*- **سائل حفر ذيي* *قاعدة زيتية** (oil base mud): *
*في هذا النوع* *يكون الزيت هو الوسط الأساسي مضافا إليه مواد لرفع درجة اللزوجة* *كالجيلتون**(Geltone) **وأخرى للتقليل من عملية الترشيح كالدرتون** ( (Duratone**ولربط الزيت بالماء حيث الماء يصل إلى 35 في المائة فقط* *من الكمية الأساسية تضاف مواد لجعلهما متجانسين كمركبات الـ** (Invermul) **أو** (ez.mul) **ومواد رفع الوزن حسب ما هو مستخدم في* *السائل ذي القاعدة المائية. ويستخدم هذا النوع من أنواع سوائل* *الحفر عادة في حفر الصخور الطينية ذات الحساسية المفرطة للماء**. *


----------



## أبان محمد (15 فبراير 2009)

*3- **المستحلب** (Oil Emulsion *
*يحتوي هذا النوع* *من أنواع سوائل الحفر على الزيت بنسبة 20% وأحيانا تصل إلى 40**% **أو أكثر مع مراعاة إضافة مواد رابطة بين الماء والزيت ليكون* *متجانسا مثل** (ATLsol) **ويستخدم هذا النوع من أنواع سوائل الحفر في* *حفر الصخور الرسوبية المسامية ذات القابلية للاختراق**. *
*إن معرفة طبيعة الصخور في أي منطقة يراد حفر بئر نفط بها يساعد على اختيار النوع المناسب من سوائل الحفر ـ وباختيار النوع المناسب من سائل الحفر تتم الخطوة الأولى لعملية الحفر الناجحة*


----------



## أبان محمد (15 فبراير 2009)

من باب الامانة العلمية المعلومات من مقالة علمية للمهندس عبدالله النمر


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (2 مارس 2009)

انا اخوي تكفى عندي بحث عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## رافد العبادي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## رضا الحداد (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم حاب أعرف من الاخوء الكرام عليش قسم سوايل الحفر يعاني من فقر مشاركات


----------



## الحياني ابو زينب (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ماهي مواصفات البتونايت المستخدم في حفر الابار النفطية
وماهي الفحوصات الواجب عملها موقعيا ومختبريا


----------



## drilling engineer (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا فى قسم حفر وكنت عايز اعرف مرتبات ال Mud engineer أعلى ولا ال drilling engineer

كمان ايه اللى انا محتاجه عشان اكون مهندس طفلة .. ناجح ..


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي على المعلومات المقدمة حول سوائل الحفر


----------



## elrabei (3 يناير 2014)

اريد api 13a يريت اى شخص عندة مايبخلش علينا
API 13 a


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2014)

ferro قال:


> لو اراد اى عضو من الاعضاء المحترمين معرفة اى شيئ عن سوائل حفر الابار انا على اتم الاستعداد لتلبيه رغباته ولكم جزيل الشكر:15:


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم جهودكم وعلى هذه المبادرة الطيبة منك.
لدي استفسار بخصوص طريقة الفنية لخلط البوزلان الطبيعي natural pozzolan[FONT=&quot][/FONT] مع الاسمنت والتقنية اللازمة لذلك عند حفر ابار النفط؟
واذا كان لديك كتب او نشرات فنية بخذا الخصوص
مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------

